# Pantalla de netbook exo se apaga sola.



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

Hola que tal, tengo un problema con una exo x352. Al encenderla se ve correcto la pantalla, pero al arrancar el sistema operativo(Linux o Windows) la pantalla se apaga, la pantalla se desvanece como si la pusiera en suspension. 
     He formateado el disco pensando que seria algun virus o problema de software pero no ha servido de nada, ahora no puedo instalar nada porque al arrancar los discos de instalacion la pantalla se apaga. en el disco de instalacion de windows 7 si cierro y abro la tapa se prende, pero enseguida se vuelve a apagar.
     No se que pueda ser, desde ya gracias por sus respuestas. ...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

has intentado conectarla a un monitor externo para ver que sucede?


----------



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> has intentado conectarla a un monitor externo para ver que sucede?



Si, con un livecd de xubunt, me lo acepta y funciona bien el monitor externo, pero la pantalla del portatil no arranca.


----------



## walter leonardo (Mar 14, 2015)

es la ficha interna el problema. trata de colocarla bien.


----------



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

walter leonardo dijo:


> es la ficha interna el problema. trata de colocarla bien.



Hola, a que ficha te referis?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

la ficha que une la pantalla con el equipo revisa si esta firme.


----------



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

Son dos fichas las que unen la pantalla con la placa(creo que uno es de la webcam). Las dos estan bien conectadas y no parece que los cables esten dañados, tambia revise el fles de la pantalla y parece estar bien.


----------



## braian Frias (Mar 14, 2015)

¡¡¡GRACIAS!!! solucionado. las fichas estaban bien puestas y no parecian flojas, pero igual las desconecte y las volvi a conectar y el problema se soluciono.
    ¿debo cerrar el tema o marcarlo como solucionado? es que soy nuevo en el foro


----------



## hellfire4 (Mar 14, 2015)

braian Frias dijo:


> ¡¡¡GRACIAS!!! solucionado. las fichas estaban bien puestas y no parecian flojas, pero igual las desconecte y las volvi a conectar y el problema se soluciono.
> ¿debo cerrar el tema o marcarlo como solucionado? es que soy nuevo en el foro



No, no hace falta colega, como ya han dicho en otros temas, el tema suele quedar abierto por si alguien tiene el mismo problema, o uno similar, a modo de consulta y para realizar consultar similares.
Es más, hiciste muy bien en comunicar cual fue el problema y la solución hallada, siendo eso lo mejor a hacer una vez resuelta la cuestión.


----------



## LudmilaJ (Abr 13, 2021)

Hola, no sé si será el lugar pero con el mismo modelo de netbook Exo del gobierno me pasa que enciende hasta el escritorio de Windows pero después se reinicia, estuve ocupándola normalmente hasta que la dejé unos meses guardada. Cuando la volví a usar comenzó a apagarse, hoy le limpié el ventilador y cambié la pasta térmica que estaba casi inexistente no sé que más podría ser. Lo que sí cambió es qe ya no se apaga sino que se reinicia.
 Me ayudarían mucho, gracias


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 13, 2021)

¿pero como?

yo en este preciso momento estoy escribiendo desde un intel atom N455
funciona bastante bien.

no se trata de pasta térmica, quizá es la batería que este dañada por guardarla sin cargar, las baterías de litio se gastan.

o es el eliminador que tiene fallos y la batería dañada hace que se apague abruptamente, aporta mas detalles de la falla.


----------

